# dns löst nicht auf



## vikozo (25. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
ich hab folgendes Problem
ich route meine Public ip 85.3.93.250 zum KVM Server mit ISPconfig.
nur die IP eingegeben komm ich auf Squirl mail.
wenn eine DNS Anfrage kommt bleibt der Server anscheinend ruhig jedefalls kann die Ip nicht weiter aufgelöst werden
http://www.intodns.com/kozo.ch
ip ISPConfig DNS habe ich 
  NS    kozo.ch.    ns1.kozo.ch.
A    ns1    85.3.93.250
somit sollte der Namenserver doch bekannt sein. 
gruss
vinc


----------



## florian030 (25. Okt. 2015)

Dann schau mal nach, ob das Zone-File auch geladen ist oder ob Du einen Fehler hast und es deswegen .err ist.


----------



## vikozo (25. Okt. 2015)

selbst ein dig localhost gib kein resultat 


> *dig @localhost kozo.ch*
> 
> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian <<>> @localhost kozo.ch
> ; (2 servers found)
> ...


----------



## vikozo (25. Okt. 2015)

unter /etc/bind
hab ich eine datei pri.kozo.ch.err gefunden und diese umbenannt ohne err am schluss


----------



## florian030 (25. Okt. 2015)

Umbennenen bringt nicht viel. Das Zonefile ist ungültig und hat daher .err. Du solltest besser den Fehler beheben.


----------



## vikozo (26. Okt. 2015)

@florian030 
wen ich anpassungen gemacht habe und es richt wäre, würde es dann automatisch angepasst oder muss man das err am schluss selber entfernen?


----------



## vikozo (26. Okt. 2015)

wobei....
ich lösche den DNS eintrag im ISPConfig
im CLI lösche ich unter /etc/bind/ den eintrag mit dem zusatz "err"
ich mach ein resyn des DNS
---
unter DNS - add new zone with wizard (domain, ip, ns1 ns2, email) create DNS Record
unter tools ein resync des dns
unter CLI sehe ich das die datei erstellt worden ist aber gleich mit dem err am schluss
---
bis hier her hatte ich ja noch keine chance etwas falsch zu machen


----------



## florian030 (26. Okt. 2015)

err löschen und dann irgendwas in der Zone ändern reicht.
Wenn daraus dann wieder *err wird, dann stimmt etwas in der Zone nicht. Du kannst ja mal das entsprechende File posten.


----------



## vikozo (26. Okt. 2015)

wie oben beschrieben erstellt, nichts hinzugefügt


> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015102604  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  7200  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (27. Okt. 2015)

Wo sind die Definitionen für ns1 und ns2?


----------



## vikozo (27. Okt. 2015)

> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015102715  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  10800  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Okt. 2015)

Und?


----------



## vikozo (28. Okt. 2015)

sorry - das file wird immer zu einem err am schluss!
Beim Posting9 fehlte ja die Auflösung des ns1, korrekt aber ist das fehlen dieses Eintrag ein Grund das das File zu .err wird?!


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Okt. 2015)

Schau doch mal ins Log. Dort steht meistens ein Grund.


----------



## vikozo (28. Okt. 2015)

> 28-Oct-2015 20:08:02.678 security: info: client 74.125.181.196#42172 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 28-Oct-2015 20:08:02.703 security: info: client 74.125.181.195#42943 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 28-Oct-2015 20:08:02.728 security: info: client 74.125.181.24#44427 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 28-Oct-2015 20:08:02.778 security: info: client 74.125.47.130#63737 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> ...


 und bin das am lesen https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/dns-query-denied.44738/page-2


----------



## vikozo (28. Okt. 2015)

das Problem ist wohl das in 5 Jahren die datei named.conf a) an einem anderen Ort ist und b) die Infos gar nicht drinn sind bei mir...


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Okt. 2015)

Schau mal in syslog. Wenn Du in ISPConfig eine Admin E-Mailadresse hinterlegst, dann bekommst du die Fehlermeldung frei Haus per Mail gesendet.


----------



## vikozo (28. Okt. 2015)

wo unter ispconfig sollte die Email denn sein? ich würde diese gerne anpassen.
und im syslog ist 



> Oct 28 21:54:01 memoryalpha dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=::1, lip=::1, secured, session=<gUfkZDAjmAAA
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB>
> Oct 28 21:55:01 memoryalpha CRON[1542]: (getmail) CMD (/usr/local/bin/run-getmail.sh > /dev/null 2>> /dev/null)
> Oct 28 21:55:01 memoryalpha CRON[1543]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh 2>&1 > /dev/null | while read line; do echo `/bin/date` "$l
> ...


----------



## vikozo (28. Okt. 2015)

https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/dns-query-denied.44738/#post-225112
wenn ich punk 2 befolgen möchte dann ist meine /etc/bind/named.conf anders aufgebaut


----------



## robotto7831a (28. Okt. 2015)

Unter System - Main Config - Registerkarte Mail.


----------



## vikozo (29. Okt. 2015)

Zitat von robotto7831a:


> Unter System - Main Config - Registerkarte Mail.


gefunden und eingetragen, nach 60Min noch keine email....


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Okt. 2015)

Hast Du am DNS Änderungen vorgenommen?


----------



## vikozo (29. Okt. 2015)

ja die Zeit hochgestellt

auch sowas im Internet gefunden und Probiert

to /etc/bind/named.conf
acl internals { 127.0.0.0/8; 192.168.0.0/24; };
mit "meiner" IP auch nichts gebracht


----------



## robotto7831a (29. Okt. 2015)

Hör auf wie wild überall herumzufummeln.

Hast Du mal ins Maillog geschaut ob die Mail überhaupt versendet wurde?


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

Also ohne Log ich bekomme noch kann ich senden ausserhalb der Domain. Tests innerhalb der Domaine werden verschickt und erhalten


> Oct 31 00:55:26 memoryalpha dovecot: imap(vkocher@kozo.ch): Disconnected: Logged out in=44 out=562
> Oct 31 00:55:42 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[12014]: connect from localhost[::1]
> Oct 31 00:55:42 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[12014]: warning: table "mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf": empty query string -- ignored
> Oct 31 00:55:42 memoryalpha postfix/smtpd[12014]: E6B2458050D: client=localhost[::1]
> ...


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

ich habe nochmals einen KVM mit Debian8 und ISPConfig installiert nach Tutorial.
Auch dort macht, nach dem erstellen des DNS eintrag gleich ein err dahinter


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe es gerade noch mal getestet und bekomme sofort diese Mail.


> 31.10.2015-06:47 - WARNING - Writing BIND domain file failed: /etc/bind/pri.test.local zone test.local/IN: NS 'ns5.test.local' has no address records (A or AAAA) zone test.local/IN: not loaded due to errors.


Poste doch mal die .err Datei.


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
also unter /etc/bind habe ich kein "pri.test.local"
meine Error datei ist pri.kozo.ch.err


> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015102902  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  10800  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


unter /etc/bind/ habe ich nur : 
bind.keys  db.127  db.empty  db.root  named.conf.default-zones  named.conf.options  rndc.key  zones.rfc1918 db.0  db.255  db.local  named.conf  named.conf.local  pri.kozo.ch.err  slave


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Okt. 2015)

ns1 ist doppelt definiert. Wo ist pop3.kozo.ch definiert?

Warum definierst du drei MX Einträge die auf den selben Host zeigen?


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

ok die nötigen anpassungen ergänzt entfernt. bei den MX Record dachte ich das alle eingetragen werden müssen also mail, pop3 und smtp


> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015103108  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  10800  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


im Bind.log


> 31-Oct-2015 08:08:05.121 security: info: client 74.125.181.195#56796 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 31-Oct-2015 08:08:05.146 security: info: client 74.125.181.194#65063 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 31-Oct-2015 08:08:05.206 security: info: client 74.125.181.12#51426 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> 31-Oct-2015 08:08:05.230 security: info: client 74.125.73.84#55331 (kozo.ch): query (cache) 'kozo.ch/MX/IN' denied
> ...


----------



## florian030 (31. Okt. 2015)

Ich frage mich so langsam, wie Du die DNS-Zone denn erstellst.... Versuchst Du die Zonen-Files manuell anzupassen oder nutzt Du dafür ISPConfig?


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

immer ispconfig
und dann immer noch unter Tools Resync DNS


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

ich hatte gestern nacht - in einem Virtuellen Server Debian8 installiert und nochmals die ganze Anleitung für die ISPconfig installation, eine Stunde verbunden mit dem Netz eine Domaine erstellt mit dem DNS Wizard, die pri.kozo.ch hat es gleich mit dem err erstellt auch seite bind.log, debug.log und query.log kam der gleiche eintrag von Query (cache) .... denied
- danach hab ich wieder umgestellt auf den anderen server


----------



## robotto7831a (31. Okt. 2015)

Ich habe mal deine Zonendatei genommen und meinem Bind vorgeworfen und siehe da es gibt im syslog folgende Fehlermeldungen.



> Oct 31 21:09:18 server named[14807]: /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch:11: ignoring out-of-zone data (143.19.60.188.in-addr.arpa)
> Oct 31 21:09:18 server named[14807]: zone kozo.ch/IN: has no NS records
> Oct 31 21:09:18 server named[14807]: zone kozo.ch/IN: not loaded due to errors.


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

@robotto7831a vielen Dank für dein Unterstützung
zum ersten Eintrag muss ich noch suchen und nach lösungen googeln...
zum zweiten Eintrag das ist eigentlich nicht richtig, denn da ist ja 


> ns1 3600 A  188.60.19.143
> in 3600  NS  ns1.kozo.ch.


zum dritten Eintrag, scheint eine logische konsequenz zu sein....


----------



## vikozo (31. Okt. 2015)

> # named -g
> 31-Oct-2015 22:51:52.665 starting BIND 9.9.5-9+deb8u3-Debian -g


und ganz unten hab ich ein 



> 31-Oct-2015 22:51:52.674 automatic empty zone: A.E.F.IP6.ARPA
> 31-Oct-2015 22:51:52.674 automatic empty zone: B.E.F.IP6.ARPA
> 31-Oct-2015 22:51:52.674 automatic empty zone: 8.B.D.0.1.0.0.2.IP6.ARPA
> 31-Oct-2015 22:51:52.675 open: /etc/bind/rndc.key: permission denied
> ...


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Den PTR Record setzt dein Provider für dich. Du bist dazu nicht autorisiert.

Der MX und NS Record sind falsch. Es fehlt jedes Mal die Domain vor dem Eintrag.

Ich habe gerade noch mal über ISPConfig DNS Wizard ein Zonefile erzeugt und es wird alles richtig generiert.

Zu deinem letzten Posting. Der Fehler steht doch da.


----------



## vikozo (1. Nov. 2015)

hallo
gemäss Posting vor ein paar Jahre muss ich ein PTR Record ins DNS eintragen damit die Email rausgehen
ich habe nochmals ein DNS WIzard gemacht vorher natürlich alles gelöscht ohne einen weiteren eintrag wird es gleich mit err versehen und sieht so aus


> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015110101  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  7200  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


----------



## vikozo (1. Nov. 2015)

jetzt hab ich noch etwas versucht.
ich habe noch eine zweite domaine sirup.ch 
dns wizard eingerichtet - und es läuft - kein err beim file


> 1 $TTL  3600
> 2 @  IN  SOA  ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 3  2015110102  ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 4  7200  ; refresh, seconds
> ...


und nach dem aufruf www.sirup.ch kommt man auf SquirrelMail weil noch keine Homepage erstellt ist....


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Das man eine PTR haben muss ist schon richtig aber den definiert dein Provider für dich. Du musst beim deinem Provider einen RDNS Eintrag eintragen lassen.

Du machst wieder den gleichen Fehler. Wo ist ns1 und ns2 definiert?


----------



## vikozo (1. Nov. 2015)

@robotto7831a 
sirup.ch. 3600 NS ns1.kozo.ch. hier ist der Eintrag und unter Kozo sind die weiteren Infos und es funktioniert so auch.
Das mit dem Eintrag bei ISP find ich "komisch" da ich es nie musste und es trotzdem geklappt hat.


----------



## robotto7831a (1. Nov. 2015)

Wenn Du meinst.


----------



## vikozo (1. Nov. 2015)

@robotto7831a 
grins, meine feststellung könnte auch fragend gewesen sein, mir schien es logisch das die Verbindung ns1.kozo.ch zu einer IP adresse einmal reicht und zwar in der zone kozo.ch selber.
und das mit dem ISP kläre ich morgen ab!
Auch weiterleitungen einzurichten auf externe Homepages klappt!


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Nov. 2015)

Aber die Zuordnung von ns1 zu IP steht nicht in deiner Zonendatei. Eine DNS Auflösung von fremden Servern geht übrigens nicht.


----------



## vikozo (2. Nov. 2015)

hab auch dies 
https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/dns-query-denied.44738/page-2
versucht aber ohne erfolg noch immer das 
query (cache) .... denied


----------



## robotto7831a (2. Nov. 2015)

Ich gebe es auf.


----------



## vikozo (4. Nov. 2015)

@robotto7831a @florian030  vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. Auf der englischen page haben aber auch andere das Problem gehabt

 http://www.intodns.com/kozo.ch
nachdem ich in der Datei /etc/bind/named.conf.options in den Options Anpassungen gemacht habe und ein reboot läuft es jetzt!
Weshalb diese Einstellung/Anpassung nötig war ist mir auch nicht klar. diese aber haben geholfen nur die domaine kozo.ch die anderen liefen immer, wie die Domaine www.Sirup.ch landen auf dem Server (wenn auch mit Fehler weil keine Homepage)  und www.stadtimkerei.ch werden sauber umgeleitet über den Server.
Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung


----------

